# A Few More Pix & Snippets of the Big Train Show



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, this year, rather than try to produce massive, all-encompassing threads covering vendors, modules & whatever, I'm gonna' try for snippets of the Big Train show as they occur to me, and as I go through SWMTP's pictures. (We visited on Saturday only). So let's start with some mug shots of the three bandito's..


Here's Stan Cedarleaf, on the right, along with Mark Johnson of Silver State Trains (don't know who the younger gentleman in the blue shirt is).












Here's J.J., aka JohnJ, without his trademark cowboy hat (SWMTP misses your hat, JJ!)












And here's Tommy Mieja.












These guys were almost literally running back and forth through the convention - Stan almost mowed me down! (Well, almost..). Besides running his own Cedarleaf Decals booth, Stan was helping out at Silver State, I think, as well as giving clinics on decals. And JJ and Tommy were covering for him back at the booth. Leastways, that's the story I got...


Carla got Vic Smith and Bob Baxter to actually smile for the camera behind Vic's double-layered pizza BORRACHO SPRINGS layout.












Borracho Springs actually wound up next to the Door Hollow layout, which made more sense than next to the Bachmann display, where they were initially going to place it!












Borracho Springs got a lot of traffic! I wanted to ask Vic for some layout advice, but every time I approached the area, he was busy with someone else.












Here's an angle you probably haven't seen. It illustrates the kind of detail that Vic dresses his scenes with.












About to steps away was the DOOR HOLLOW layout. Here Don Gage is fussing with the load on his ever popular remote-control crane; and in the foreground is Don's latest addition to the Door Hollow -- a pier!












Here's a better angle. We've got a barge carrying a rusted old boiler, a fishing boat, and a sea lion in the water. And if you look up near the tops of the pilings, you'll spot a couple of seagulls floating very prototypically over the water! (If you look very closely, you might spot the piano wire holding the gulls in the air.)












Over on the other side of the layout is this mountain-climbing community of houses on stilts, which Bob Baxter did a while ago. The whole place looks so very precarious, and yet realistic. It reminds me of the buildings that Glenda Bockel used to make and anchor with guywires on her "Oregon Grape & Boomtown".












At someone's request, Sandra Baxter placed Bob's Toonerville Trolley on the tracks in front of an engine, which chased the waddling trolley around and around for several circuits! Bets weren't being taken, but the trolley was the crowd favorite.










That's all for tonight...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

More great photos. 

I recall the thread on the construction of the Toonerville Trolley. It was very entertaining and quite clever. Another of those, would love to find the time to try my hand projects.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary for the pics, I'm always here for any advice or questions, but yeah, Saturday was NUTS. 

I bring a tall chair to sit in and watch over the layout. I will stand to talk to folks, and was on my feet with folks almost all day on Saturday, wow was I beat by the end of that day. Sunday was a little more relaxed but I still had alot of folks asking things. Glad I wore good shoes I'll say.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Gary and Carla I was so glad to see you at the show.


The snow is not complete unless we get to talk to both of you . 

JJ 

PS. My Hat was in the Hotel room.

I was in disguise so no one would know me.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, folks! (And Vic, I'll be in touch!)

So how about a few snippets from the vendor's tables?

First off, I agree with Stan that there seemed to be a lot more attendees AND sales, at least on Saturday, than I've witnessed in the last few years. Just as an example, here's what the "Something Different" table looked like that morning.











If you don't remember or haven't seen it, "Something Different"'s main product is a low voltage,battery powered lantern configured to look like a traditional switchman's lantern. But these lanterns have speakers in the bottom, and sound chips that broadcast various atmospheric, ambient sounds, such as the soft chirp of night time crickets. The sound can be turned on or off, and there are options for glass color and light 'flicker', as well. they're cute, and when (if) I (ever) get my train shed built, I'll buy a couple. But it's not exactly what you'd call a 'hot ticket' item. Nevertheless, there was more activity around the table than I've seen since Queen Mary days.


Is the economy really picking up? Is the economy of OUR hobby picking up? Hope so.


Anyway, on to the Bachmann tables. The BTS is really Bachmann's kind of show, since they're now making so much stuff in all the different scales.












Here, a Bachmann rep (who's name I didn't catch) is showing me Bachmann's version of a plug 'n play board.












If I understood correctly (no guarantees) if you wanted to install an airwire board, you'd simply pull out that smaller top board and replace it directly with the airwire card. I know there's been some controversy about this board, so I sure wouldn't mind if somebody wanted to 'splain it better to me!












Tommy's already posted a nice pic of Accucraft's NYC Dreyfuss Hudson (which is available in both steam and electric, btw, with a Phoenix sound option for the electric version.) So I'll give you SWMTP's shot of their live steam Big Boy.












From the biggest to the smallest -- a down shot to the water fill valve of Accu's newest introductory engine -- the "Dora". (Somebody should look around for a size-appropriate "Dora the Explorer" doll!) And the sharp-eyed will notice that the engine behind Mr. Hand is the new "Emma." 














But Cliff Luscher seemed proudest of Accu's newest Shay; a 28-ton two-truck version. It seems that Cliff has always wanted to do a more 'generic' two-trucker than the Mich-Cal #5, and this Class B is the result.












I know that Cliff was pretty critical of the first production prototype that came back from China; everything seems to have been fixed to his satisfaction. We have a true wagon-top boiler with gauge, water-glass, and tender pump!












Over at the USA booth, the new-and-finally-here Auto carriers were all the rage; but another very neat part of their display was a series of 'logo-ed' boxcars and container cars. SWMTP was kind enough to prepare for me a special 'five-up' frame showing all the versions they had on display!












And finally, I'd like to bring your attention to a vendor who goes by the handle of "Canyon Creations". He's now focused on making artificial rocks & slabs from molds for very reasonable prices, but at the show he was also 'clearing out' some very nice stone buildings that he'd made.












The buildings included a couple of freight stations, and this doozy of a castle -












This fellow took apart sheets of real stone tiles, tumbled them in a cement mixer to get a rougher, more realistic texture, then painstakingly reassembled them into buildings like that castle. Now you may or may not want a castle in your layout. (And even if you did, I suspect that this one is sold -- while I was there a hobbyist came running up with a tape measure, and started measuring it from corner to corner. He was practically salivating.) My point is that you can't find this kind of unique item in the advertising pages of GR! This is the kind of thing some talented hobbyist builds in his garage and brings to a show -- and that's the only place you'll find it!


So we'll see you at the next SWGRS?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary and Carla,

Thanks for posting the pictures and commentary. You two do an outstanding job of covering the shows.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 05 Jun 2013 12:25 AM 
Gary and Carla,

Thanks for posting the pictures and commentary. You two do an outstanding job of covering the shows.









Tommy








Rio Gracie
A great big DITTO.... [/b]

It's always so good to see you guys...


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. 
Being this was my first show, it was hard to take it all in and I missed some stuff. But teh Missus and I had a great time looking around and gaining ideas. Plus I walked out with the Lone Star Beer reefer in the picture. Apperently the last one they had.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary and Carla,
Missed the BTS this year but hope to see you at the West Coast Reginal the end of this month. Maybe at the banquet if we don't run into you at one of the layouts.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, we'll see ya' there!


----------

